# New 26RS I hope things get better!



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I have always read great things on this board about OutBack.

Well I bought one 5 weeks ago. We packed it and the day before we went on our first trip we gota little rain.
Now my 26RS has been sitting at the dealer for 4 weeks. They still haven't even covered or sealed the leaks. Every piece of wood is wet and the MDF has exploded to the point all of the laminate has split and fallen off

Now I am going to have to sue to get out of a trailer that has massive water damage from the entry door forward.

Please someone tell me Outback will stand behind their product.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your leaks. The dealer is the key to keeping the customer happy and your dealer should be going to bat for you with keystone and hopefully get you a new trailer. If you can't get any satisfaction with your dealer, you may need to take it up with keystone yourself. Every company puts out a lemon here and there.

Most of us here are very satisfied with our outbacks. My dealer fixed our few little problems quickly. They had our trailer both times less than a week. They also made a note about a leak I had with a clearance light on the front so it would be covered if something happens there down the road after the warranty is up. The service writer told me keystone is good about standing behind the warranty. So stick to your guns and let us know how you make out.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Where were the leaks? What laminate has fallen off? Any chance of pictures?

We have had plenty of rain and our rig has been washed twice with no noted leaks. I know that does not help you but it is what you should expect from the Outback (NO LEAKS).

Keep us up to date as and when things happen. Good luck.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks Mike!

The letters & pictures to Keystone, Outback, RIVA, and Georgia Dept of Consumer Affairs are in the mail.

My concern is Atlanta is forcasted to have 6"+ of rain Thurs.

If the dealer doesn't cover or fix the roof I will have an Outback swimming pool.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Andy,

The Caulk on the roof skinned over then as it fully curred it contracted and opened cracks. The clearance lights are Caulked on the sides and bottoms but not the tops. makes for a great rain funnel.

I hate to get a new trailer because it took 6 weeks to get this one.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks for the locations. I will have to climb up on a ladder to check my lights again.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sounds to me like the problem is with the service department. I purchased my 26RS from the same dealership as Mike (camping479), and the only time I had the unit in for work, I was on my way back home 5 hours later (I live 85 miles from the dealer). The service department of any dealer is the final representitive for the manufacturer. It sounds like what shoud have been a relatively easy initial fix, has been allowed to fester, and worsen to the point that the trailer may need replacement.

I know that my anger would at the current time be directed towards the dealership, as well as any legal action that may be needed.

Have they given you any reasons for the delay in repairs?

Tim


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

The Dealership is huge. It has it's own traffic light at it's entrance on a 5 lane federal Hwy.
Very well respected Dealer and service Dept.
They have a service backlog.

Keystone is negligent due to a lack of quality control.
Dealership is negligent for preventing further distuction of the interior.

My beef is I just bought the thing. Of the 5 weeks I've owned it has been on my property 3 days.

I'll keep you updated. Thanks for putting up with my rantings!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Demand a new one from the dealer. Let them sort it out with Keystone. Make it clear this is the only acceptable option at this point. I don't know all the details but the dealer is the one that sold the faulty trailer, so the buck lands with them... if it was bad when it arrived then it was their responsibility to deal with Keystone... not you. Hold the dealer accountable, then let them fight up the food chain.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I had some leakage problems, and KEYSTONE and the dealer has fixed them all. KEYSTONE even fixed my door leakage problem by installing a new style door after my warranty had expired. I feel they stand behind their product.

I think KEYSTONE QC is lacking too.

I think your dealer should have put sheet plastic over the roof, or parked it inside to prevent further damage. The longer it sits out, the worse it's going to be. It says right in the OWNERS MANUAL, that ALL LEAKS SHOULD BE dealt with quickly!

Good luck.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

It says right in the OWNERS MANUAL, that ALL LEAKS SHOULD BE dealt with quickly!

Good luck.

--------------------

NDJollyMon

*If thats the case, the dealer has just hung themselves. They will be the ones to deal with KEYSTONE while you deserve a new trailer, no questions asked as *the dealers negligence voided your warranty.*


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the bad experience you have had with your unit. 
Just base on the little experience I have had with Keystone I would think they would support you on this. 
When I was having a problem with my dealer about a PDI I contacted Keystone and they were on the phone with the dealership within 1 hour and then contacted me back. Within 2 hours the sales director from the dealership was on the phone with me working out the problem. 
Push for the new trailer TT are prone to mold and mildew even under the best of conditions, with that much water damage you are headed for continued IAQ problems with this unit.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I agree the quality control can be improved; however after speaking with my neighour who also bought a new TT a month before we got ours (other than Outback







) the Outback quality is not bad.

Thor

PS another trip to his dealer, might mean an addition to the Outbackers


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I e-mailed Outback last night and they replied at 9:12am this morning. Prefect thats the kind of quick respnose I needed!

The note read like a mad father finding out his boy got out of line.

I think the boy (dealer) is going to be grounded!

I am once again confident.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad they are takin' care of you!


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

I agree with Y-Guy. If you only had it 5 weeks, I think they should replace the trailer with a new one. The dealer doesn't seem to be addressing the issue at all, just making things worse







Good luck and keep the rest of us posted.


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Sounds like things may work out with Keystone, stay in close contact with them and have them push the dealer. I would also suggest sending Keystone photos if you have not already.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Let us all know how things end up with Keystone.

Tim


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

WelL I chose not to get a new oneas I am not waiting another 6-week lead time. 
Parts from outback will take 3 weeks per the dealer.

Outback has pictures in there file should I have any future problems.

As soon as I get the trailer back:
The dealer will be served papers for 3-days lost wages, 3-60mi round trips of gas, and 2 months worth of payments.


----------

